# Lower gears



## Chad420rancher (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the IRS at 420, if I get 32% gear reduction how many gears lower will it feel like I've gained. I'm running 27" outlaws s/w. I have sragr now and it seemed like about like gaining one gear lower than stock when I installed it but it's not low enough for those 27s for me anyway. Just wondered if the 32% is worth doing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I moved your thread to the approrpiate location.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Having 27s its should sling those with the sra gears. I got 28s stock and i havent had any trouble yet. But ya if you go to the 35% i would recomend getting at least 28s that would be perfect for it.

And to answer your question itl feel like another gear lower with the 32%.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

IMO there is no such thing as having to low of gearing. From my experience with my rancher i went with the 23% GR the first time and about a week of riding later i went with the 40%. It makes you feel so much better to know that you can turn your tires in absolutely anything you come across. 

But to answer your question i think you would be alot more happy with your bike if you put the 35% in there


----------

